# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Donât know if these are true

## Angeltigger

Donât know if these are true so do not have a go I got the all from Hollyoaks spoilers 



> *Andrew Hayden Smith*
> 
> Is set to Join Hollyoaks, after his presenting stint on CBBC Andrew is ready to go bak to acting. (He used to be in Byker Grove!)





> *Someone knows Andyâs Secret but who?*
> 
> I read the previews for what is coming up in the new issue of the soap mags in two weeks time, and this was written in soaplife mag, Who Knows Andy's secret...and will he tell?
> 
> So guys who do think it might be?





> *Spoilers*
> 
> I was reading a soap mag today it it said that a recently married couple are heading for a really rough time time but will the man in question leave his green fingers for the garden or use them for something else.
> 
> It was one of the cryptic blacked out pictures but i think it is becca and jake.
> But would he hit her

----------


## di marco

i dont know about andrew haden smith thats prob a rumour but the other 2 must be true if they were in mags, the last one is obviously talking about becca and jake but i dont think he would hit her though

----------


## Chris_2k11

I doubt the Jake & Becca one is true, it's too soon after the Mandy & Tony business.

----------


## di marco

it doesnt actually say in the mag thats what happens, the person was just guessing, the story has to be about becca and jake but i dont think he hits her, maybe he starts shoplifting or something cos of the whole paranoid thing that he cant provide for her?

----------


## xsoftladybugx

I think Joe might have twigged what Andy done to Louise.. hmm

----------


## Lennie

Looks like the couple are going to be Jake and Becca - read the 14th Nov - 18th Nov spoilers

----------


## Angeltigger

> Looks like the couple are going to be Jake and Becca - read the 14th Nov - 18th Nov spoilers


 Where are they? in the spoliers section

----------


## Lennie

> Where are they? in the spoliers section


Yeah   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah thanks for posting them

----------


## babs_ess

Maybe Jake tries it on with someone else..

----------


## Angeltigger

> Someone knows Andyâs Secret but who?
> 
> I read the previews for what is coming up in the new issue of the soap mags in two weeks time, and this was written in soaplife mag, Who Knows Andy's secret...and will he tell?
> 
> So guys who do think it might be?


I think it is Sam, but he still does it

----------


## Angeltigger

> Maybe Jake tries it on with someone else..


i thought he loved her, but he must be stupid if he wants to trie and get it on with someone else

----------


## Lennie

I dont think Jake tries it on with anybody, he's just so insecure about Becca and J's relationship

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I heard they rumour about the guy from Byker Grove joining Hollyoaks as well as for Andy's secret being revealed he tells Sam himself about spiking girls drinks with GHB and as for the rocky marrige i think it will be jake/becca as she goes to see justine in prison

----------


## di marco

> I dont think Jake tries it on with anybody, he's just so insecure about Becca and J's relationship


i agree

----------


## Angeltigger

Ok thanks for all your answers, so we have answer about Andy we just have to see about the other two

----------

